# GT35R GT4OR



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey I got a MKII VRT. I runing a kinetic motorsport T3T4 setup its good I run 11.70/116mpr 22psi. Dot no what to get GT35R or the big GT40/88R or GT40/82R ???


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

what are your goals with the car? what are your power goals? truthfully i think a gt35r is perfect. been proven to make over 600+ whp with great spool up time and great top end. for a vr, i would go with a bigger exhaust housing though if still on a t3 frame. i myself went with a 35r. i doubt you'd be disappointed.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GT35R GT4OR (Euroports)*

35R 1.06AR is nice










_Modified by KubotaPowered at 10:44 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: GT35R GT4OR (Euroports)*

T61 if you want to go cheap version of GT35.
A GT35 on MKII is a 140mph+ trap turbo








for 500Whp go GT3076 T3 0.82
600whp GT35

Otherwise its just dumd to oversize turbo more then 50hp over goal due to lack of driveability.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: GT35R GT4OR (Euroports)*

GT4082R would be a custom hybrid, The 4082 compressor wheel is used in the 35R's but with a smallr 68mm turbine. 
Like mentioned here before, 35R is fine, no need for a 40R chip software unless you can run bigger injectors to take advantage of the bigger turbo.


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: GT35R GT4OR (killa)*

Im runing a C2 chip thats good for 30psi. IM going for a 10.70 to a 11.00 at the 1/4mil


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: GT35R GT4OR (Euroports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euroports* »_Im runing a C2 chip thats good for 30psi. IM going for a 10.70 to a 11.00 at the 1/4mil









i think you mean 20psi


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: GT35R GT4OR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_35R 1.06AR is nice


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: GT35R GT4OR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i think you mean 20psi
 NO I had it lean at 33psi at 30psi it was good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif C2 . But yes the 42# itself 20psi


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

need a turbo thats good gor the 1/4mil


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

A friend is running the gt4082 turbo with a t4 .68 exhaust housing. The car make 316kw and 600nm atw on 1 bar boost.
The compressor wheel in the gt4082 is not the same as the wheel found in the gt35R. 
The GT35R compressor wheel is a 60 trim wheel and the GT40 wheel is a 50 trim wheel.Both have the same exducer diameter but inducer diameter on the gt40 wheel is slightly smaller the the gt35R wheel. Go Check it out on the garret website.
I'm running the same turbo on my 2.0l 16v response is awesome. I get positive boost from 3000rpm full boost by 4000 rpm. I'm hoping to get 550whp out of this turbo.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

is this a joke?


----------



## KVR6turbo (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: GT35R GT4OR (Euroports)*

I have had the 35R with a 1.06 ar and now have a 4088R.
Get the 35R. The spool up is better and more fun on the streets


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: GT35R GT4OR (KVR6turbo)*

Im going GT40/88R


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16VT* »_A friend is running the gt4082 turbo with a t4 .68 exhaust housing. The car make 316kw and 600nm atw on 1 bar boost.
The compressor wheel in the gt4082 is not the same as the wheel found in the gt35R. 
The GT35R compressor wheel is a 60 trim wheel and the GT40 wheel is a 50 trim wheel.Both have the same exducer diameter but inducer diameter on the gt40 wheel is slightly smaller the the gt35R wheel. Go Check it out on the garret website.
I'm running the same turbo on my 2.0l 16v response is awesome. I get positive boost from 3000rpm full boost by 4000 rpm. I'm hoping to get 550whp out of this turbo.

35R has a 61mm inducer, 82exducer and is a 56 trim, as far as the gt40's, there a couple of different ones, one of them is a 50 trim as you mention.
hth
P


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_is this a joke?


LOL, I'm afraid not


----------

